# Windows/System/CRViewer.dll



## taffy22 (May 15, 2000)

I ketp getting a message "DLLRegister Server in CRVIEWER.DLL failed. The fix I found was - Click on the Start Button and in the menu, click on Run and in the box type in "REGSVR 32 CRVIEWER.DLL and then click "Ok". When I did all this, I got another message that read "DLLRegister Server in CRVIEWER.DLL failed. Return Code was: 0x80004002". How do I solve this problem.


----------



## reghakr (Apr 29, 2000)

Not sure why it fails sometimes, but try this freeware program to Register and unregister OCX's & DLLs: http://www.ranware.com/ftpfolder/util/olerwiz.zip 
reghakr


----------



## rogers55 (Mar 25, 2000)

Try running regsvr32.exe with the unregister parameter first.
Regsvr32 /u crviewer.dll
You may get an unsuccessful message, that's ok.
Then rename crviewer.dll or delete it.
Run the applications install program again.

Regards,
Roger


----------

